# Weaving



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I am a very new weaver on a rigid heddle loom. I want to make napkins. I know I will not have the patience for 8/2 cotton, so I bought 6/2 cotton. I have a pattern that I can duplicate the warp and weft, but I have no idea what size heddle to use. The more I read online about sett and yarn sizes, the more confused I become. Will someone please advise what size heddle I should use for this yarn?

Thank you for your advice.

Carol


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't know yarn sizes well enough to tell you. I figure out WPI with your yarn and then use the heddle that matches or allows that same strands per inch.


----------



## RenegadeJane (Dec 4, 2015)

Do you mean reed? 18-24 ends per inch. If it’s plain weave use closer to 18, and if it’s twill 24.


----------



## RenegadeJane (Dec 4, 2015)

For plain weave you could use a 10(2 threads per dent) or 20 reed(1 thread per dent.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

RenegadeJane said:


> Do you mean reed? 18-24 ends per inch. If it’s plain weave use closer to 18, and if it’s twill 24.


Thank you for your response. Yes, I guess imean reed.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

MMWRay said:


> I don't know yarn sizes well enough to tell you. I figure out WPI with your yarn and then use the heddle that matches or allows that same strands per inch.


Thank you for your response. I‘ll measure.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

RenegadeJane said:


> For plain weave you could use a 10(2 threads per dent) or 20 reed(1 thread per dent.


Thank you. i have neither. Its plain weave. I’ll have to look on line and order.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

44gram said:


> I am a very new weaver on a rigid heddle loom. I want to make napkins. I know I will not have the patience for 8/2 cotton, so I bought 6/2 cotton. I have a pattern that I can duplicate the warp and weft, but I have no idea what size heddle to use. The more I read online about sett and yarn sizes, the more confused I become. Will someone please advise what size heddle I should use for this yarn?
> 
> Thank you for your advice.
> 
> Carol


I am a rigid heddle weaver. I would probably use a 10 dent heddle with your yarn. However, don’t be intimidated by 8/2 yarn. It is most commonly used doubled, which actually simplifies warping. I use 8/2 cotton linen blend for dish towels and they are the nicest towels that I have ever used. I think I need to make some napkins. I have been thinking about making some for at least a year, but preparing for the move and getting settled and making friends, most of my yarn hobbies have been put on the “back burner”. Soon……..


----------



## rosewa (Oct 2, 2019)

44gram said:


> Thank you for your response. Yes, I guess imean reed.





ilmacheryl said:


> I am a rigid heddle weaver. I would probably use a 10 dent heddle with your yarn. However, don’t be intimidated by 8/2 yarn. It is most commonly used doubled, which actually simplifies warping. I use 8/2 cotton linen blend for dish towels and they are the nicest towels that I have ever used. I think I need to make some napkins. I have been thinking about making some for at least a year, but preparing for the move and getting settled and making friends, most of my yarn hobbies have been put on the “back burner”. Soon……..


There are videos on how to thread rigid heddle looms and some may cover your sett problem. Look up Handwoven. They have articles on rigid heddle looms. Best wishes, Rose


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I am a rigid heddle weaver. I would probably use a 10 dent heddle with your yarn. However, don’t be intimidated by 8/2 yarn. It is most commonly used doubled, which actually simplifies warping. I use 8/2 cotton linen blend for dish towels and they are the nicest towels that I have ever used. I think I need to make some napkins. I have been thinking about making some for at least a year, but preparing for the move and getting settled and making friends, most of my yarn hobbies have been put on the “back burner”. Soon……..


Thank you for your response. I had to chuckle when you said it is used double. I tried that. As I said I am a very new weaver and still having problems with the warping and getting the tension right. So I doubled, one strand in each slot and hole. Tension wasn’t actually ideal and when I took it off the peg I had a mess and jumble of yarn you wouldn’t believe. Impossible to straighten out. Only solution, get the scissors, cut it off the heddle and realize I need a bit more experience to try that again. 
Hope your move goes well.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

rosewa said:


> There are videos on how to thread rigid heddle looms and some may cover your sett problem. Look up Handwoven. They have articles on rigid heddle looms. Best wishes, Rose


Thank you. I’ll look up Handwoven.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

44gram said:


> I am a very new weaver on a rigid heddle loom. I want to make napkins. I know I will not have the patience for 8/2 cotton, so I bought 6/2 cotton. I have a pattern that I can duplicate the warp and weft, but I have no idea what size heddle to use. The more I read online about sett and yarn sizes, the more confused I become. Will someone please advise what size heddle I should use for this yarn?
> 
> Thank you for your advice.
> 
> Carol


I agree with using a 10 dent, or a 12 dent, reed to make napkins from 8/2 cotton. They would be fairly fine for napkins, and now that you have made a hash of your warp (sorry! It happens to all of us in the beginning!), you might think of getting some 8/4. It makes a little bit thicker of a fabric, which I would prefer for napkins myself.

I wouldn't suggest doubling the warp threads. I don't think you need to, plus to warp for the few few times and try to deal with that could be a real challenge.

Don't forget to allow for loom waste (adding enough length to the warp because it will weave under tension and then shrink down when you take it off the loom) and shrinkage (the width will likewise shrink down down when off the loom)! One of the first things I wove on my RHL was a set of placemats and didn't know about shrinkage, and was disappointed they came out rather smaller than I would have liked. 

Good luck! Do let us know how they come out!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> I agree with using a 10 dent, or a 12 dent, reed to make napkins from 8/2 cotton. They would be fairly fine for napkins, and now that you have made a hash of your warp (sorry! It happens to all of us in the beginning!), you might think of getting some 8/4. It makes a little bit thicker of a fabric, which I would prefer for napkins myself.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest doubling the warp threads. I don't think you need to, plus to warp for the few few times and try to deal with that could be a real challenge.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for responding. I purchased 6/2 cotton which came today. I’ll warp tonight and start my napkins tomorrow. I talked with Gist and they said a 15 reed would work nicely with the yarn I got. 
I have now, 8 placemats in Sugar N Cream, 8 kitchen towels in Gist Beam and 11 coasters in Sugar N Cream under my belt. Hope these napkins turn out OK. Supposed to match the placemats I made a son.
I’ll look into 8/4. Is that thicker than 6/2???
Thanks for your suggestions. 
Carol


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

44gram said:


> Many thanks for responding. I purchased 6/2 cotton which came today. I’ll warp tonight and start my napkins tomorrow. I talked with Gist and they said a 15 reed would work nicely with the yarn I got.
> I have now, 8 placemats in Sugar N Cream, 8 kitchen towels in Gist Beam and 11 coasters in Sugar N Cream under my belt. Hope these napkins turn out OK. Supposed to match the placemats I made a son.
> I’ll look into 8/4. Is that thicker than 6/2???
> Thanks for your suggestions.
> Carol


Sounds like you are doing great! Honestly, I don't know 6/2. Gist could steer you on that question.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> Sounds like you are doing great! Honestly, I don't know 6/2. Gist could steer you on that question.



Well I’m having fun, that’s for sure. 
I looked it up. Yes 8/4 is thicker than 6/2. And I was mistaken. My 6/2 came from the Woolery, not Gist. 
Got it warped, I’ll wind it tomorrow morning and start weaving.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I love 6/2 cotton! I have it in several colors. I usually make dishtowels using a size 15 heddle. Works up quickly and makes nice gifts. The weave will look a bit open while on the loom, but when you wash and dry them (by machine) they will be perfect. Here is a free pattern from Gist, Running Stitch Towels that I have made using100% Unmercerized _Cotton_ from the Woolery. 
Happy weaving!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> I love 6/2 cotton! I have it in several colors. I usually make dishtowels using a size 15 heddle. Works up quickly and makes nice gifts. The weave will look a bit open while on the loom, but when you wash and dry them (by machine) they will be perfect. Here is a free pattern from Gist, Running Stitch Towels that I have made using100% Unmercerized _Cotton_ from the Woolery.
> Happy weaving!


Oh, thank you so much for this info. This is the first time I’m using such a thin yarn. I’m making napkins. I have that pattern from Gist. One of these days I’ll do it. This pattern calls for yarn in both the slot and hole, doesn’t it? That means it is doubled? Well, the last time I tried that method, I ended up with a total mess of tangled yarn. I think I need a bit more experience before I try that again. My 6/2 is also from The Woolery. 
Thanks again.
Carol


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

44gram said:


> Oh, thank you so much for this info. This is the first time I’m using such a thin yarn. I’m making napkins. I have that pattern from Gist. One of these days I’ll do it. This pattern calls for yarn in both the slot and hole, doesn’t it? That means it is doubled? Well, the last time I tried that method, I ended up with a total mess of tangled yarn. I think I need a bit more experience before I try that again. My 6/2 is also from The Woolery.
> Thanks again.
> Carol


You are correct. That was a bad example for a new weaver. After a closer look at the pattern, I did use 2 strands held together in the slots and holes, with a larger heddle. My bad.  But with plane (Tabby) weaving, a size 15 heddle and 6/2 cotton is great. Have fun and alternated colors in your warp and weft. Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> You are correct. That was a bad example for a new weaver. After a closer look at the pattern, I did use 2 strands held together in the slots and holes, with a larger heddle. My bad.  But with plane (Tabby) weaving, a size 15 heddle and 6/2 cotton is great. Have fun and alternated colors in your warp and weft. Can't wait to see pictures!!


Thanks, I am using a 15 heddle and am on my 3rd napkin. I hope I have enough warp to do a fourth. son’s bday is the 18th. im sure I’ll have them finished to mail in time. He’s in DC. I’m so happy you commented on the 6/2. Thank you.

Carol


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> I love 6/2 cotton! I have it in several colors. I usually make dishtowels using a size 15 heddle. Works up quickly and makes nice gifts. The weave will look a bit open while on the loom, but when you wash and dry them (by machine) they will be perfect. Here is a free pattern from Gist, Running Stitch Towels that I have made using100% Unmercerized _Cotton_ from the Woolery.
> Happy weaving!


i am almost finished with my fourth napkin. Do you wash in the machine when you take off the loom? Or do you do the hand wash and dry like Kelly Casanova suggests first. I’ve been doing it her way, but if they can be washed and dried in the machine successfully right away, I’d rather do ot that way. Many thanks
Carol


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

44gram said:


> i am almost finished with my fourth napkin. Do you wash in the machine when you take off the loom? Or do you do the hand wash and dry like Kelly Casanova suggests first. I’ve been doing it her way, but if they can be washed and dried in the machine successfully right away, I’d rather do ot that way. Many thanks
> Carol


If gifting my towels, I hand wash in very warm water and tumble dry. Then I press out any wrinkles with my steam iron. If they're for me, I'll do as above the first time, then after that I wash and dry with my other towels. I don't know how Kelly Casanova does it. 
Happy weaving!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> If gifting my towels, I hand wash in very warm water and tumble dry. Then I press out any wrinkles with my steam iron. If they're for me, I'll do as above the first time, then after that I wash and dry with my other towels. I don't know how Kelly Casanova does it.
> Happy weaving!


thanks for the reply. KC suggests as you do for gifting except she dries flat. 
i took the napkins off the loom last night and @@@%%%. I mismeasured , so one is 4” too small. Oh well, my son will get them anyway. I’m still learning. 
Many thanks for your help and enjoy your day


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

44gram said:


> thanks for the reply. KC suggests as you do for gifting except she dries flat.
> i took the napkins off the loom last night and @@@%%%. I mismeasured , so one is 4” too small. Oh well, my son will get them anyway. I’m still learning.
> Many thanks for your help and enjoy your day


Oh, I'm so sorry.  I've had that happen too. I now use adding machine tape with pencil marking for length/size and color changes along the side of my weaving. It has really helped.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry.  I've had that happen too. I now use adding machine tape with pencil marking for length/size and color changes along the side of my weaving. It has really helped.


Thanks. I was measuring each time before I wound, but one time I forgot to mark the spot with the pin, and messed up. Measuring tape like that sounds like a better idea. Thanks for the tip
My kids are so forgiving and so patient to go through this learning process with me


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

44gram said:


> i am almost finished with my fourth napkin. Do you wash in the machine when you take off the loom? Or do you do the hand wash and dry like Kelly Casanova suggests first. I’ve been doing it her way, but if they can be washed and dried in the machine successfully right away, I’d rather do ot that way. Many thanks
> Carol


YES! always finish how the user will care for it. If meant to go in the washing machine, wash, dry, and maybe iron. 2 reasons: 1. it will show you how the yarn and pattern will interact (may be stiff or flimsy) 2. the colors may run (you don't want to give a green something and the first time it is washed everything turns green!)


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

lovey said:


> YES! always finish how the user will care for it. If meant to go in the washing machine, wash, dry, and maybe iron. 2 reasons: 1. it will show you how the yarn and pattern will interact (may be stiff or flimsy) 2. the colors may run (you don't want to give a green something and the first time it is washed everything turns green!)




you also might look into classes, on line ore in person. There are lots out there and it will help. And find out if there is a local weaving guild in your area. They often have classes, but also lots of helpful members!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

lovey said:


> you also might look into classes, on line ore in person. There are lots out there and it will help. And find out if there is a local weaving guild in your area. They often have classes, but also lots of helpful members!


Thanks for the tips. I did buy 2 of Kelly Casanova’s classes which held a mountain of information. But suggestions from other weavers are always a plus. 
I’ll look into weavers in my area
Thank you again


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

OK, so here are my napkins. Alas, I mismeasured 2 so I only have 2, which means I have to do 2 more. Lessons learned
I need to beat down more
I need to learn to measure correctly
I need to learn hemstitching
I might not be ready for this finer yarn
I need to practice my edging

Many thanks to all for helping me with these


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

They are lovely! I really like the pattern with the blue and white. Fabulous job!!!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> They are lovely! I really like the pattern with the blue and white. Fabulous job!!!!


Thank you and thank you again for all your assistance
Enjoy your day!


----------

